# Moab in November



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

This last weekend was time for the annual guys trip to Moab. One of the guys couldn't make it so it was just two of us this year. I took a long the old P&S camera to see if I could get any good shots. Hopefully you will enjoy./

After work on Thursday I headed up to Silverthorne from Denver and spent the night at MtnMacs. We were greated with a nice sunrise to start the trip.
View attachment 119017

View attachment 119018


We headed straight to Moab, skipping our normal stop in Fruita. We decided to warm up on Gemini bridges. This is the one time for the year that my mountain bike makes it out of the shed.
View attachment 108821


At the top of the only significant climb we found a truck. This guy had driven the only hard part of the trail. Someone else decided to leave a note for him:
View attachment 108822


The trail was very soft. It usually has some sand pits, but the lack of rain and abundance of 4x4's left the trail with sand as soft as flour. (Over the lat 10 years they also used a road grinder to grind flat anything bigger than a 4 inch rise) It used to be a much better ride. Here is the dirt from our warmup ride;
View attachment 108823


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Day 2 was Porcupine Rim day. Last year we rode from town. This year we took a shuttle to the real start that was a few miles higher than we expected. It was a great ride with only one little incident.

Here is Mtn Mac:
View attachment 119019


Here is Chain at the overlook to Castle Valley:
View attachment 108827


At points on the ride you are very close to the cliff that goes to the valley floor below Other times it looks like you are riding around the bend and have no idea where you are headed:
View attachment 108828


View attachment 108829


A little too much speed and a rock that decided to stop my front wheel - and hold it resulted in a trip to the ER and 6 stitches before we could head off for margaritas and dinner.
View attachment 108830


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Day 3 - With a tender elbow we decided to pull the road bikes out of the truck and go for a little spin up the valley.

View attachment 108831

View attachment 108832

View attachment 108833

View attachment 108834


The required hub pic:
View attachment 108835


The required BB pic
View attachment 108836


The required shadow pic
View attachment 108837


Back into moab, a quick shower, lunch and then back home
View attachment 108838


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Really nice shots there dude. Seems like you had a wonderful time. Well, save for the, err, ER trip of course.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice! I went there in February once when there was snow still on the ground. It was great. Nobody there. I think I'd rather put on some warmers and go when it's colder than face the crowds there.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the invitation, Chain. 

I'd say there are plenty of other guys on RBR to take the place of your chum who went MIA. I cook a mean burger but I don't do windows. 

French maid outfit will cost extra.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Nice! I went there in February once when there was snow still on the ground. It was great. Nobody there. I think I'd rather put on some warmers and go when it's colder than face the crowds there.


There wasn't anybody in town. No waiting in the ER either!:thumbsup: Actually we were bummed that the Jail House cafe was closed until March. On Sunday morning we walked the entire town and found only one breakfast place open. The trails were emty compared to April, May or August. Temperature was great for the MTB rides. Pretty much rode the entire weekend with a jacket and knee warmers. Not bad for November!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's Silverthore now, in November? Sell your stock in Vail Resorts, Inc.! 

Great photos.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> That's Silverthore now, in November? Sell your stock in Vail Resorts, Inc.!
> 
> Great photos.


Supposed to get snow tomorrow, but not much up there for sure. If I was from out of town and planning a big ski trip for Thanksgiving /Xmas I'd be worried.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Antonio_B said:


> Thanks for the invitation, Chain.
> 
> I'd say there are plenty of other guys on RBR to take the place of your chum who went MIA. I cook a mean burger but I don't do windows.
> 
> French maid outfit will cost extra.


The group is normally 3 of us that actually went to High School together a few decades ago. One guy had to bail at the last minute because of business committments, but that left us room in the truck for the road bikes. Sucked that he couldn't make it, but it was the first time we had road bikes in Moab. We will definitely bring them back for future trips.

We don't camp or cook when we do the moab trip. It's hotels, diners and rides. Thanks, but we'll skip the French maid outfit


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Supposed to get snow tomorrow, but not much up there for sure. If I was from out of town and planning a big ski trip for Thanksgiving /Xmas I'd be worried.


Everyone in the Colorado River basin is sweating this winter.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Supposed to get snow tomorrow, but not much up there for sure. If I was from out of town and planning a big ski trip for Thanksgiving /Xmas I'd be worried.


Except for the fake snow they are blowing on the slopes and some high northern facing slopes there wasn't any white stuff up there. It's going to be pretty bad for the skiing.

MtnMac's wife is a nurse. Right now they are calling the one open run at each ski area the "White ribbon of death". All levels of skiers taking each other out. I think we'll avoid the slopes for quite a while.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*That is nice and all but where it the required Statue pic?*



Chain said:


> ....The required hub pic:
> ....The required BB pic
> ...The required shadow pic
> ...


BTW great post and it is nice to see the place fairly empty of other trail users. That is one of the few places in the US we haven't ridden and it sure looks like we need to add it to the list.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

MB1 said:


> BTW great post and it is nice to see the place fairly empty of other trail users. That is one of the few places in the US we haven't ridden and it sure looks like we need to add it to the list.


The trails were great. We kept flip flopping with a group of 20 somethings that had 8 inch travel bikes. They would float over things that were making our teeth rattle. We did invest in some of these grips for the ride. They were very nice. Comfortable and after a 4 hour ride - absolutely no hand pain. https://www.ergon-bike.com/us/grips/gp1.html









My bad. I didn't take any statue pics.  
I did snap some of the eateries in town.
Here is where we had breakfast the first morning: They have good milkshakes in the afternoon:
View attachment 108856


This is our favorite breakfast place. Best coffee and bacon in town. 
View attachment 108858


This is where we went for margaritas and a killer smothered burrito after the ER visit. A couple of the margs took the place of the painkillers that I passed on.
View attachment 108857


I also didn't have any food shots. Hey, I'm a rookie at this ride report thing.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice ride report. :thumbsup: 

I really miss living in Utah. At some point, if you're up for the adventure, plan a summer trip out there, and do those trails at night. It's like scuba diving. The terrain is alive with creatures, including rattlesnakes by the trail-side. Nothing helps develop your body language dodge skills like a rattler striking at your pedal.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*Haha*



Chain said:


> The trails were great. We kept flip flopping with a group of 20 somethings that had 8 inch travel bikes. They would float over things that were making our teeth rattle.


My crew and I got back from a 3 day trip up there 2 weeks ago. We were on full-on DH sleds (11" travel on mine) rockin' the Whole Enchilada trail, including Porcupine. We kept running into a group of XC guys who would have to slow down for the tech stuff - we just floated over everything. 

Earned out turn though - 7 mile ride back to town on a 50 lb bike with 30 lbs of camera equipment on your back...

Nice pics!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

thinkcooper said:


> Nice ride report. :thumbsup:
> 
> I really miss living in Utah. At some point, if you're up for the adventure, plan a summer trip out there, and do those trails at night. It's like scuba diving. The terrain is alive with creatures, including rattlesnakes by the trail-side. Nothing helps develop your body language dodge skills like a rattler striking at your pedal.


That would be cool, but I seem to have a problem staying upright during the daylight hours without the additional creature features :mad2: I bet it would be really fun, but since my MTB only makes it out once a year, just riding the darn thing down the street is a test of my MTB skills. It actually takes a beginner ride like Gemini to even remember how it all works before I'm ready for anything more challenging. 

Moab in the heat of summer :nonod: Thanks, for the suggestion, but no thanks. My body doesn't like to function in the heat. That's why we usually go in April or lae Aug/Sept for riding.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KonaRider said:


> My crew and I got back from a 3 day trip up there 2 weeks ago. We were on full-on DH sleds (11" travel on mine) rockin' the Whole Enchilada trail, including Porcupine. We kept running into a group of XC guys who would have to slow down for the tech stuff - we just floated over everything.
> 
> Earned out turn though - 7 mile ride back to town on a 50 lb bike with 30 lbs of camera equipment on your back...
> 
> Nice pics!


Do you really need 11" of travel for Moab? I see people out there with long travel bikes all the time though.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

KonaRider said:


> My crew and I got back from a 3 day trip up there 2 weeks ago. We were on full-on DH sleds (11" travel on mine) rockin' the Whole Enchilada trail, including Porcupine. We kept running into a group of XC guys who would have to slow down for the tech stuff - we just floated over everything.
> 
> Earned out turn though - 7 mile ride back to town on a 50 lb bike with 30 lbs of camera equipment on your back...
> 
> Nice pics!


Let's see some pics then! I was only packing my old Pentax Optio 330 so I was in the P&S world for this trip. Didn't want to carry and destroy the good camera.

I was looking at the 8" travel bikes with envy. 11" would have been like floating on marshmellows. My MTB is an old Diamondback V-link. I'm not even sure how old it is anymore. Front shock locked up a few years ago and I replaced it and also traded up for some of the "new and improved" v-brakes when they came out. Other components have been replaced as they died. I had to get a new right shifter on this trip. Kinda wanted to be able to change gears in the rear. Some of the new rigs looked mighty nice, but since I only ride it once a year I'll either keep riding my antique or rent.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Let's see some pics then! I was only packing my old Pentax Optio 330 so I was in the P&S world for this trip. Didn't want to carry and destroy the good camera.
> 
> I was looking at the 8" travel bikes with envy. 11" would have been like floating on marshmellows. My MTB is an old Diamondback V-link. I'm not even sure how old it is anymore. Front shock locked up a few years ago and I replaced it and also traded up for some of the "new and improved" v-brakes when they came out. Other components have been replaced as they died. I had to get a new right shifter on this trip. Kinda wanted to be able to change gears in the rear. Some of the new rigs looked mighty nice, but since I only ride it once a year I'll either keep riding my antique or rent.


Yeah I have a Fisher Sugar XC bike with something like 3" of travel. It works fine for most trails I ride--it would be nice to have a long travel bike, but I wouldn't want to ride it up most of the hills here in CO due to the extra weight.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*well*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Do you really need 11" of travel for Moab? I see people out there with long travel bikes all the time though.


technically, you don't need ANY Travel for Moab. Those trails can all be done on a HT, no problem. A dude even went for the trails on a Unicycle.

The reason we brought our DH rigs was because we had been told that Hazard County trail was pretty gnarly - it wasn't.

Plus, we played on Bartlett's Wash and yeah, you want a DH bike for that. But most of the time, I was wishing I had brought my hardtail. 

Only pic I could find...courtesy of AZFreeride.com. A little drop we were playing on at Bartlett's Wash.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KonaRider said:


> technically, you don't need ANY Travel for Moab. Those trails can all be done on a HT, no problem. A dude even went for the trails on a Unicycle.
> 
> The reason we brought our DH rigs was because we had been told that Hazard County trail was pretty gnarly - it wasn't.
> 
> ...


I can see wearing body armor in Moab though--that stuff hurts to fall on. :cryin:


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*uh. yeah!*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I can see wearing body armor in Moab though--that stuff hurts to fall on. :cryin:


Slickrock is like sandpaper...it'll just take your skin right off. Amazingly, even after riding Hazard-Kokopelli-UPS-LPS-Porcupine one day, Bartlett's another and finishing with the dirt jump park in town...no one in our crew crashed! First time...on our last trip, we had one concussion, a dislocated shoulder and lots of blood.  

Awesome traction though - I run super tacky DH tires and you would just stick to everything. Dropping in was interesting!

Porcupine on a DH bike is a lot of fun...it's a heck of a workout, especially that climb, but man, the lines you can take are so much fun. (All ON TRAIL, in case any were wondering). 

Riding on the road with a seat so low that your knees are above your hips - not so much fun. But hey...that's what makes it epic.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh yeah...sorry for the derailment Chain!

Great pictures, sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

KonaRider said:


> Slickrock is like sandpaper...it'll just take your skin right off. Amazingly, even after riding Hazard-Kokopelli-UPS-LPS-Porcupine one day, Bartlett's another and finishing with the dirt jump park in town...no one in our crew crashed! First time...on our last trip, we had one concussion, a dislocated shoulder and lots of blood.
> 
> Awesome traction though - I run super tacky DH tires and you would just stick to everything. Dropping in was interesting!
> 
> ...


We started out at Hazard County. We thought that we would be dropped at the top of sandflats road. We were surprised when we kept heading east. Hazard County was fun even on our 3-4" travel bikes. Guess we should have asked before we got on the shuttle. DOH!. It wasn't a bad ride at all. It has some fun sections and some small drops, but nothing that is extreme - except for the 'bodybag' shute aka the notch. We walked down that one. Some guy was saying he could ride it if it wasn't so dry. If it had rained a day or two before he said he could do it. The he proceeded to slide down on his azz.

Porcupine on a DH would be a blast. No need to avoid anything. I could have used a little body armour on my little fall.  

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*Hazard*



Chain said:


> We started out at Hazard County. We thought that we would be dropped at the top of sandflats road. We were surprised when we kept heading east. Hazard County was fun even on our 3-4" travel bikes. Guess we should have asked before we got on the shuttle. DOH!. It wasn't a bad ride at all. It has some fun sections and some small drops, but nothing that is extreme - except for the 'bodybag' shute aka the notch. We walked down that one. Some guy was saying he could ride it if it wasn't so dry. If it had rained a day or two before he said he could do it. The he proceeded to slide down on his azz.
> 
> Porcupine on a DH would be a blast. No need to avoid anything. I could have used a little body armour on my little fall.
> 
> Thanks for the pic.


Rock jumps were interesting though, huh?

The chute - I skipped the really rocky part in the very beginning, but I rode the rest of it - or I should say I surfed down it. Rear wheel locked, but I was able to guide the bike down the whole thing. 

That shuttle was LONG. They told us that Hazard was twisty...but man, I was getting dizzy! 

I was having so much fun picking lines that ended in drops on Porc. Did you do the diving board? Just wish it wasn't so harsh on my bike. My helmet cam was burning when I hit it, but my friend has the tape, so I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Except for the fake snow they are blowing on the slopes and some high northern facing slopes there wasn't any white stuff up there. It's going to be pretty bad for the skiing.


Drought possibility looms
By OAKLAND L. CHILDERS, Colorado Daily, Monday, November 19, 2007 8:45 PM MST
http://www.coloradodaily.com/articles/2007/11/19/news/c_u_and_boulder/news3.txt
Poor ski conditions this winter could be just the beginning of Colorado's water woes.
Klaus Wolter, an atmospheric scientist with the National Oceanic and Administrative Association and the University of
Colorado at Boulder has been tracking the La Niña pattern in the Pacific Ocean. The weather pattern, which normally
brings moisture to Colorado, is unlikely to do so this year, Wolter said, leaving much of the state with lower than normal
snowfall.
Although he predicts the Four Corners area of the state will be hardest hit this winter, Wolter said the weather pattern
could mean a dry spring for the Boulder area.
“I'm concerned this year that this La Niña won't deliver much snow in the northern mountains,” said Wolter. “Boulder
actually is going into this winter a bit drier than its neighbors to the north and south.”
Wolter said Denver, on the other hand, had one of the wettest Octobers on record this year.
*Snowpack in parts of the state is at about 10 percent of normal*, according to Wolter.
La Niña is an ocean-atmosphere phenomenon that is roughly opposite to its better-known sibling, El Niño. During a La
Niña event, the sea-surface temperatures across the equatorial eastern central Pacific Ocean are colder than normal,
while an El Niño event brings warmer than normal ocean temperatures to the region.
According to Wolter, this year's La Niña is unusual because it came on quickly and strong late in the year. La Niña most
often develops in the spring, he said, but this one began in August.
While much of southern Colorado tends to be dry with La Niña, the central and northern mountains typically receive at
least average snowfall during a La Niña winter. But that most likely will not happen this year, according to Wolter.
“The high-pressure cells that typically develop over the eastern central Pacific Ocean during a La Niña phase appear to
be setting up further to the north than in other such winters,” Wolter said in a press release. “This may shunt the
northwesterly jet stream to the north, which would otherwise bring moisture-laden storms into this region, translating into
fewer storms throughout the winter.”
Wolter said his winter outlook, if it holds up, could be devastating to regions already hard hit by drought, such as southern
California and the desert southwest. And he adds that Colorado, which is one of the few western states without current
drought concerns, could lose some of the ground.
“It's probably not going to be a repeat of 2002, but it could be a repeat of 2000,” said Wolter.
Another person who is closely monitoring the La Niña situation is Veva McCaig, section chief of the office of water
conservation and drought planning of the Colorado water conservation board. McCaig's office convenes a monthly
meeting of scientists and state and municipal officials to monitor drought-related data and water availability.
McCaig said the state is monitoring the situation but won't know if Wolter's predictions are accurate for some time.
“We're kind of in wait-and-see mode,” said McCaig. “In January we'll have a better idea of what the snowpack is looking
like.”
McCaig said if a certain region or industry is impacted by drought, she reports that data to the Governor's office. The
Governor can them activate whatever portion of the state's drought plan he sees fit.
Local response and mitigation plans are also key to fighting droughts, according to McCaig. Such plans are not mandatory
but the state does offer grants to cities that want to implement them.
McCaig said Boulder does not have a response and mitigation plan on file with the state. The city does, however have its
own drought management plan.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

KonaRider said:


> Rock jumps were interesting though, huh?
> 
> The chute - I skipped the really rocky part in the very beginning, but I rode the rest of it - or I should say I surfed down it. Rear wheel locked, but I was able to guide the bike down the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Below the Chute they were calling it the tobogan run. It made perfect sense. It was so dry the dirt was like riding in flour. The rocky part at the beginning just looked like it was red dusty lumps - not rocks. It was pretty hard to walk down. There was more skiing going on than walking - and it wasn't very graceful with a bike on the shoulder.

The shuttle took forever. We thought it would be a 20 minute drive up to the water trough at the top of SandFlats road. Nope. An hour later we are dropped off at Hazard County. 

We didn't jump the jumps. Yea we're chicken and we were still getting back whatever little mtb skills we had from our trip last year. It would be fun to shuttle from the road back to the top and do it a few times and learn the lines. Then we would have been more aggessive. Not knowing the trail, or how far we had to ride we took it quite easy.

I'm not quite sure where the diving board is. If it's after the flats but before you start down the canyon, then I might know where it is. There were some guys posing with their bikes on top of a big drop as we rode past. None of them were doing it, but all acting like they were. I wouldn't survive with my current ride, and probably wouldn't take my closer to 50 than 40 body over it anyway. This healing stuff takes longer these days! :cryin: That and I already had donated my elbow to a bad decision by then. I was in survival mode and just to finish the ride without any additional acrobatics.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

KonaRider said:


> Oh yeah...sorry for the derailment Chain!
> 
> Great pictures, sounds like you had a good time!


Thanks on the compliment. Mine were nothing close to yours, but I don't have your skillz and I wasn't carrying 30lbs of cameras either.

No problem on the thread derailment. I figure any thread is like taking an unmarked trail. You kind of know where your headed, but it's the little side loops and getting lost where you find the adventure. :thumbsup: Eventually, and if you are lucky, you may end up where you thought you were headed.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Drought possibility looms.


Pablo. You sure are a killjoy for my winter plans.  
Guess I might have to substitute some road rides for skiing this winter.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Pablo. You sure are a killjoy for my winter plans.
> Guess I might have to substitute some road rides for skiing this winter.


Sorry, but you can't blame La Nina on me. 

It's like Mark Twain said, "Everyone talks about the weather, but no one does anything about it."


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Sorry, but you can't blame La Nina on me.
> 
> It's like Mark Twain said, "Everyone talks about the weather, but no one does anything about it."


Common man, Your an H20-Atty, sue somebody and make it snow! (It works that way doesn't it :idea:  )


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Common man, Your an H20-Atty, sue somebody and make it snow! (It works that way doesn't it :idea:  )


Even if I could . . . supply and demand! There's no water attorneys back east. 

In the future, there will be a weather pattern named after me called "El Güero," which will be ideal commuting and winter training weather, it will snow buckets above 8,000 ft and none below between October and April. 

I just need to get my weather machine up and running.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Even if I could . . . supply and demand! There's no water attorneys back east.
> 
> In the future, there will be a weather pattern named after me called "El Güero," which will be ideal commuting and winter training weather, it will snow buckets above 8,000 ft and none below between October and April.
> 
> I just need to get my weather machine up and running.


Get on it man. No time like the present!
While your at it can you fix it so there is some more light in the winter. This coming to work and going home in the dark stuff sucks.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> Common man, Your an H20-Atty, sue somebody and make it snow! (It works that way doesn't it :idea:  )


How about a class action suit on behalf of all disgruntled skiers and snowboarders (no one riding ski-dogs, sorry) against all CO2 polluters? Lawsuit of the millenium!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Awesome report and awesome pictures. I'm not an off-roader but the road riding looked great!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pablo said:


> How about a class action suit on behalf of all disgruntled skiers and snowboarders (no one riding ski-dogs, sorry) against all CO2 polluters? Lawsuit of the millenium!


Would I get more in the settlement, than I would be fined for driving a V8 pickup? Actually I drive the hybrid most of the time. The pickup is for venturing off on adventures in the high country that I in turn destroy with my emissions. It's all so confusing.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> Awesome report and awesome pictures. I'm not an off-roader but the road riding looked great!


The road riding was great. In the busy months it would be crazy to ride up the road we did. This time of year it was very nice. Beautiful to be down in the Canyons. Wish we would have had more time to ride further.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*Tobogan run*



Chain said:


> Below the Chute they were calling it the tobogan run. It made perfect sense. It was so dry the dirt was like riding in flour. The rocky part at the beginning just looked like it was red dusty lumps - not rocks. It was pretty hard to walk down. There was more skiing going on than walking - and it wasn't very graceful with a bike on the shoulder.
> 
> The shuttle took forever. We thought it would be a 20 minute drive up to the water trough at the top of SandFlats road. Nope. An hour later we are dropped off at Hazard County.
> 
> ...


I like that! Yeah, it was flour over slickrock. Very slippery. Riding that sure was interesting. I basically locked my rear wheel and used my seat as a rudder to keep the bike on the trail. 

The diving board - that's what we were calling a 5' drop to flat. I think its the one you are talking about. Yeah, its very rough, even on a big DH bike.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Awesome. Porcupine Rim is the best trail in all of mountain biking. I nearly snapped my leg there. I haven't been to Moab in this century, but before that I went three years in a row, always in October. Fall is definitely the best time to go. The first year, I rode all the trails on a fully rigid bike. The next two years, I had a hardtail. I've never done it with a full suspension bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Me in February a couple years ago...forget which trail...


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Me in February a couple years ago...forget which trail...


That could darn near be anywhere out there. Slickrock, Amasaback, Klondike bluffs... You look nice and toasty warm.


----------



## KonaRider (Jul 20, 2005)

*Cool*



Chain said:


> Thanks on the compliment. Mine were nothing close to yours, but I don't have your skillz and I wasn't carrying 30lbs of cameras either.
> 
> No problem on the thread derailment. I figure any thread is like taking an unmarked trail. You kind of know where your headed, but it's the little side loops and getting lost where you find the adventure. :thumbsup: Eventually, and if you are lucky, you may end up where you thought you were headed.


Thanks for the compliments!

The camera gear in my bag was for my helmet cam setup. 

My buddy from AZ Freeride snapped the pics, including that one of me.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> That could darn near be anywhere out there. Slickrock, Amasaback, Klondike bluffs... You look nice and toasty warm.


Klondike Bluffs I think...that rings a bell anyway. If you look at the top of the pic you can see some snow. The "hoodoos" looked like ice cream cones with the snow on them.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Great thread - reminds me of an epic trip I took to Fruita, Moab and down into Southern AZ a few years ago - just to ride my bikes. A couple of pics:


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Klondike Bluffs I think...that rings a bell anyway. If you look at the top of the pic you can see some snow. The "hoodoos" looked like ice cream cones with the snow on them.


Klondike is where we always have our beer bet. We drive in to the parking lot and then go from there. The first one to put a foot down has to buy beer that night. Last year I made it all the way to the top, turned around and made it all the way off the slickrock before a group coming the other way messed me up. I put a foot down. By then MtnMac had already put a foot down, but that's as close as I've come to cleaning the entire ride.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Chase15.5 said:


> Great thread - reminds me of an epic trip I took to Fruita, Moab and down into Southern AZ a few years ago - just to ride my bikes. A couple of pics:


Nice. The first pic has the colors of Fruita. Mary's/Horsetheif is another favorite warmup ride... The second has to be Wall Street in Arches.:thumbsup: I bet that was a fun trip.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Chain said:


> Nice. The first pic has the colors of Fruita. Mary's/Horsetheif is another favorite warmup ride... The second has to be Wall Street in Arches.:thumbsup: I bet that was a fun trip.


Chain - right on both counts. It was a great trip, have to get out that again soon.

Cheers.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Reqiured Moab statue pic*

Glad I could help.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

jd3 said:


> Glad I could help.


Thanks for covering for me.  

Slickrock cafe in the background - that place is the one eaterie in town I would steer folks away from. Overpriced crappy food with terrible service.


----------

